# Review & How To: Auto Finesse Rejuvenate & Passion Luxury Car Wax



## Mike Phillips

*Review & How To: Auto Finesse Rejuvenate & Passion Luxury Car Wax*










Auto Finesse has a rally nice line of products that's quite extensive and their tag line is the same as the title of the first edition of my _how-to book_,

_*The art of detailing*_

I've been wanting to try out their paste waxes and it's been over 50 days since I last waxed the paint so I decided to give two of their products a test run.

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate Pre-Wax Cleaner
AF Rejuvenate is a light paint cleaner to remove any previously applied waxes or sealants and get your car's paint down to a *fresh base* to work with. This pre-wax cleaner is specifically formulated for use before application of Carnauba waxes.

While many pre-wax cleaners also called simply paint cleaners are chemical only in their cleaning ability, Auto Finesse Rejuvenate contains micro-fine abrasives plus chemical cleaners to completely ensure any topical impurities, dirt staining plus any residual wax or sealant has been removed.

Auto Finesse Passion Luxury Car Wax
Passion is what I call a finishing wax, that is it doesn't contain any chemical cleaners or mechanical abrasives with the intended purpose of cleaning the surface. There are cleaner/waxes and their are finishing waxes and this wax falls into the finishing wax category.

Finishing waxes can only be used on and should only be used on paint that is either in excellent condition as defined in my how-to book or after first pre-cleaning and/or compounding and polishing. The point being, a finishing wax like this should really only be used on paint that is clean and smooth to the touch.

Bot products are recommended to be applied by hand but I'm kind of a _*machine guy*_ so I'm going to apply *both* by machine.

Step 1: Wash and dry vehicle
You can also wipe your car clean using a waterless wash or spray detailer, etc. 
Since I wipe my truck down almost daily, I chose to use a waterless wash.

Step 2: Clean paint using Auto Finesse Rejuvenate Pre-Wax Cleaner
For this step I used a Lake Country Flat Blue Foam Waxing pad on a Porter Cable 7424XP on about the 5.0 speed setting. I'm not trying to remove swirls and scratches just remove any previously applied waxes and get the clear coat paint down to a fresh base.



















Super Easy Wipe-off
The Auto Finesse Rejuvenate Pre-Wax Cleaner has to be one of the easiest paint cleaners I've ever wiped off. Removal absolutely effortless.

Translucent after application
When I took this picture it's after completely applying the Rejuvenate to the entire side of the truck. It's a very transparent product after application and that's why you don't really see anything on the paint but it's there.










In this shot there's a thin film of product over the paint on the door that I'm getting ready to buff off. I had a hard time capturing the thin film with my camera on the passenger side.



















After wiping down the passenger side I next applied the Rejuvenate to the driver's side, I had already completely knocked out the hood before I started in on the sides. If you look careful just in front of my hand a few inches you can see a very thin film of pre-wax cleaner that I'm about to wipe off.










Here I was able to light up the side of my truck be using the flash on my camera and now you can see the thin film of residue that is almost translucent.










Wiped Clean
Here's after wiping, the paint is completely clean and smooth. It's actually very slick feeling and shiny looking.










Step 3: Apply Wax
I'm a HUGE fan of the Griot's 3" Mini Polisher with a 4" soft foam pad for machine applying waxes and sealants. I think you can apply a thinner application of a paste wax by hand but I think you can do a better job faster by applying by machine.

For this I simply tipped one edge of the pad into the jar and then blip the on/off switch for a a few seconds and that does a pretty good job of getting the wax onto the face of the pad. The speed setting is usually the 3.0 speed setting as you don't need the pad to rotate as you're not removing defect you do want it to rotate to make moving the pad over the paint effortless.










Here's 'the hood all waxed up, I did the hood first and then went down the passenger side, tailgate and then the driver's side. I try to leave a pattern behind in the wax for the camera to pick up on.










Product Beauty Shot
Plus you can see I have a fairly uniform layer of wax over the paint.









Step 4: Remove wax with microfiber towel

I found the wax wiped off about as easy as any quality Carnauba wax I've ever used. I tend to use small overlapping circular motions for the first pass at taking the wax off and then for the final wipe change to a fresh, clean microfiber towel and repeat only with larger, more encompassing overlapping circular motions.










Microfiber Gloves - The only way to wipe wax off...
I'm also a huge fan of microfiber gloves when wiping off a finishing wax, sealant or coating. The gloves give you extra gripping power over the microfiber towels, kind of a like attracts like thing going on. If you've never worn MF Gloves when wiping wax off your car add some to your next purchase and you'll see what I'm talking about.










Step 5: Stand back and admire the results! 
Maybe take your ride for a cruise to show off the shine!










I did the above at the end of day last Friday and only took a couple of after shots, if the sun breaks through I'll try to take a few more outside and inside the garage.

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate & Passion Luxury Car Wax​







:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing Mike , I always like to have a look at your threads . 

Keep them coming up .


----------

